# Home Theatre & Projector room in Basement



## Vrund (Dec 2, 2011)

Dear All,

I am finishing my basement and I would like to know from the learned forum members...
I am insulating the ceiling with Roxus Safe N Sound insulation and walls with normal insulation from top to 
bottom.

1. What things I should keep in mind before putting any drywall/ insulation as far as cabelling part of 
home theatre is concerned?
2. I have a Sony 7.1 channel Home Theatre receiver and speakers.
3. What should be distance of Projector from the screen?
4. Do I have to buy big screen or if I paint the wall with ultra white colour is ok ?
5. What should be the distance of all 7 speakers.
6. Any other thing you guys want to share on the forum which is necessary for Home Thatre type set up in 
the basement.

I will be greatful to you all for your important suggestions.
Thanks and regards,
Vrund


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack,

Ideally running coduit to your projector from the receiver is ideal but as far as cabling make sure you run HDMI and cat5e from the receiver to the projector, at least one if not two cat5e from the router to your receiver and Bluray player and even the flat panel display.

Generally 12ft back from the screen will give you an image of 110" 

Paint for the screen will work but not just a ginaric paint have a look







.

The front speakers should not be in corners and should be at least 6ft apart otherwise not using a centre channel is a good plan.
The side channels should be located up at about 5ft off the floor directly beside your seating area. The rear surrounds should be place at least 4ft apart on a rear wall and the seating needs to be at least 2ft out from the rear wall.


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

Vrund,

Dolby has some speaker placement guidance on their website here.

Your screen size will dictate projector placement (along with the model of projector). See the calculator here to help determine appropriate screen size.

Then see the calculator here for the relationship between screen size and placement options. You'll need to pick specific projector models to use in that calculator. I suggest reading reviews at Projectorcentral.com and ProjectorReviews.com then use the calculator for some of the projectors that fit your preferences and budget -- placement options vary wildly by model.

As Tony indicated, paint can work, but it should be a neutral color and have appropriate sheen. Do some reading in the DIY screens forum. 

I also agree with the conduit suggestion (again, if possible), but that first requires knowing where to run conduit to (see the above points for that).

Make sure you use cables rated for in-wall use. I am ignorant of the electrical code where you live, so it would be wise to check with your electrical inspector if you are not sure.

Good luck.


----------



## snoopcat (Oct 12, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Welcome to the Shack,
> 
> Ideally running coduit to your projector from the receiver is ideal but as far as cabling make sure you run HDMI and cat5e from the receiver to the projector, at least one if not two cat5e from the router to your receiver and Bluray player and even the flat panel display.
> 
> ...


Tony,

Why the Cta5e from reciever to projecter? I thought all you need it was the HDMI cable. I am asking because i am running speaker wire today and will be running my HDMI and RCA cable (woofers) tuesday when I recieve from Monoprice. My drywallers will be here Wednesday.

Thanks,


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are some projectors that will alow for firmware updates and that way you just do the update without having to move it. The other thing is that if for some reason your HDMI cable fails you can also run a signal over cat5e or cat6 to the projector with adapters on either end.


----------



## snoopcat (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok - I will run those no big deal.

Another question if you dont mind. I just realized the wire i bought is not rated for in wall. Should i take it back or is it dangerous to sue?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

well, by code if its not in conduit is should be rated for in wall use but that said I can say that many people do without ever having an issue. The reason the fire code is there is because non in wall rated wire is like a fuse for a fire and will cause it to spread.


----------



## snoopcat (Oct 12, 2011)

Tony,

I went and exchanged for the wall rated wires. I have already run the front 3. I am using 14-2 wire i got home depot. The runs so far are about 35-40 feet each. Will that gauge wire suffice?

More importantly I am going to run an RCA cable that i will be getting tuesday from Monoprice. Can I run that thru the same ties and holes that I ran the speaker cable?

I will also be getting an HDMI cable that i will running from receiver area to the screen area. I am doing this in case i decide to convert a a plasma or lcd in future I will have the HDMI already in place. Do i need to run that in sepearte ties as well?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Scott


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No issues with 14 awg wire, that will be plenty.
Running RCA and HDMI cables along speaker wires is fine but you should keep them away from the power cables if any, crossing is fine but not along side of them or you may pick up interference.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd actually run Cat6 if possible in order to futureproof for HDBaseT: http://hdbaset.org/technology/what_is_hdbaset

Yes, CAT5e may work, but why risk it.


----------

